# 96er Altitude Geometrie



## amazombi (10. August 2010)

Hi,

ich hab' das bereits im Klassik-bereich gefragt, versuch' aber jetzt hier mein Glück noch mal: Hat jemand eventuell die Geometriedaten eines 96er Altitude in 19,5"? Wenn ja wäre ich da sehr dankbar für,

Gruß,

m.


----------



## metallum (10. August 2010)

71° Lenkwinkel
73° Sitzwinkel
595mm Oberrohrlänge

sagt mein Rocky-Katalog von 1996

Hoffe, auch mit diesen spärlichen Daten ist Dir etwas geholfen.

Gruß

metallum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amazombi (10. August 2010)

Vielen Dank.
Etwas schon, cooler wäre halt wenn's noch etwas mehr wäre, also wenigsten Tretlagerabsenkung, Kettenstrebenlänge und idealerweise noch Steuerkopf- und Sitzrohrlänge. Das wird vermutlich aber schwierig.


----------



## elementer (13. August 2010)

Du könntest das Bild aus dem Katalog nehmen und die Maße ganz altmodisch per Hand abnehmen. Das klingt umständlich, wird aber letzten Endes schneller sein als die wohl erfolglose Suche im Netz. Genauigkeit sollte ausreichend für ein Rahmenbau-Projekt(?) sein - würde ich so machen ...

Gruß, Rob

edit: und eine nette Anfrage bei Rocky direkt in Ca könnte unter Umständen auch Erfolg haben


----------

